
Betwixt – Web Debugging Proxy Based on Chrome DevTools Network Panel - atriix
https://github.com/kdzwinel/betwixt
======
hartator
I am using Charles proxy to debug requests but it's nowhere nearby Chrome
DevTools. Really neat.

Any plans to support SSL?

~~~
konradzikusek
Thanks! You can track HTTPS support here:
[https://github.com/kdzwinel/betwixt/issues/3](https://github.com/kdzwinel/betwixt/issues/3)

------
XorNot
Oh wow. This is exactly what I've wanted. Going to see if it can be combined
with tcpdump over SSH to do request inspection of a remote webserver.

------
est
wow, this is superb!

Any plans to support modify params and reply?

~~~
konradzikusek
Glad you like it! You can track request/response modification feature here:
[https://github.com/kdzwinel/betwixt/issues/10](https://github.com/kdzwinel/betwixt/issues/10)

